

Zuckerberg admits: If I wasn’t the CEO of Facebook, I’d be at Microsoft - dudurocha
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/20/zuck-startup-school/#IuReiLY8osW2L1G7.02

======
Mythbusters
Quoting the relevant part of what he said:

“I probably would have taken an engineering job…[and] always had a lot of
respect for Microsoft,” he said. “A lot of people from Harvard went to work
there.” Read more at [http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/20/zuck-startup-
school/#tKVEq...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/20/zuck-startup-
school/#tKVEqK1v43QUdR7o.99)

Not exactly what the title says.

~~~
robotico
True -

Depending on if they can pull it off, Windows 8 could be a real step forward
in computing. Unifying the desktop and PC worlds is the goal in my limited
understanding. Will they do it? Who knows, but I think it would be an exciting
company to work for at this moment.

That being said, I hope the system doesn't end up being closed off to outside
development.

------
programminggeek
I went to school with a lot of very smart comp sci people who Microsoft
recruited and continues to recruit very heavily. Microsoft may misstep on a
lot of things in the consumer space, especially for the last 7 years or so,
but they offer great pay, amazing benefits, and used to be the most successful
tech company in the world. Why wouldn't a kid fresh out of college want to go
work there?

